# Mannequin Hands WoC



## iCandy (Aug 5, 2011)

FINALLY!!  Found a nude for brown girls! Please share your favorite nude nail polishes   Mine: NYX Karnak  A distant second ( very translucent and pink) is OPI Innocence.


----------



## iCandy (Aug 5, 2011)

Pics  [=http://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z480/icandyPics/001cc8d9.jpg][/]


----------



## iCandy (Aug 5, 2011)

grrr  It won't post but if ur interested here is the link!  http://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z480/icandyPics/001cc8d9.jpg


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 6, 2011)

Ulta "Pink A Boo".  A perfect pinky nude (I'm NC44)!


----------



## nazia (Aug 7, 2011)

Tickle my Francey by OPI looks great on my NC35/40 skintone, I absolutely love it.

  	Sorry for the blurry pic, but at least you can see the colour!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 7, 2011)

For Me its OPI San Tan-Tonio. It's my default polish when I can't decide what to wear.


----------



## afulton (Aug 7, 2011)

I second that!!! I always get compliments when I wear it.


DILLIGAF said:


> For Me its OPI San Tan-Tonio. It's my default polish when I can't decide what to wear.


----------



## MorenitaLokita (Aug 20, 2011)

Orly-Coffee Break


----------



## Curly1908 (Aug 20, 2011)

OPI "Barefoot in Barcelona" & butter LONDON "All Hail McQueen" <3


----------



## cheetahpita (Aug 21, 2011)

DILLIGAF said:


> For Me its OPI San Tan-Tonio. It's my default polish when I can't decide what to wear.



 	agree! It's a little more brown (i need more yellow!) to be a perfect match, but it looks nice and neutral on me.


----------

